# RC Cars



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought I saw a thread once, but for the life of me can't find it anywhere.  Does anyone on here have experience shooting RC Cars.  An old co worker of mine approached me tonight about shooting her RC cars for her.  I was wondering if anyone has shot some for clubs or anything like that and if they have any tips for stationary and action shots.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

eh...I didn't realize I was still in the themes thread, sorry, move thread please and thank you.


----------



## FearNothing321 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've done it

Get low

Here is a photo set from a race that I did

Super Cup Rd 3 - a set on Flickr

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluemoonoriginals/6887293166/]
	

R/C Racing by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr
[/URL]


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

I figured I'd be laying on ground a lot.  was thinking about staging some like rock crawlers too for cool pictures.  I have never shot anything moving fast...so I'll have to practice and read a bit.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

as a RC enthusiast...if you are...what sort of pics do you like or think they will like?


----------



## FearNothing321 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> I figured I'd be laying on ground a lot.  was thinking about staging some like rock crawlers too for cool pictures.  I have never shot anything moving fast...so I'll have to practice and read a bit.


 I shot those from my knees.  These cars will travel faster than you think.


Ernicus said:


> as a RC enthusiast...if you are...what sort of pics do you like or think they will like?


R/C is one of my favorite hobbies.  Personally I like action shots and anything that give the feeling of the speed of the cars.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

Cool.  Thanks for the input.  ;-)


----------

